# Kronos- Pearl Male? Cuteness overload!!



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is my Kronos... This is major as he NEVER likes to be handled but today he really surprised me and let me hold him!!  He (I believe him to be a male ) Has already gone through 1 molt and appears to be losing his beautiful pearling  I noticed he has alittle white around his cheek (See pictures) and his toes are black & some pink... Also is he a normal pearl or split to cinnamon?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More Kronos *

More photos he was just being to sweet!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Last of his photo shoot! *

Here is my little model- isn't he beautiful!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is gorgeous. OK...as to the toenails. The dark ones are common to pearl and the light colored ones are an indication that is split to pied.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, not sure on him being a boy. He's gorgeous...but my cinnamon pearl hen will get weird spots of no pearling after and molt and the next molt there will be pearls there again (hubby thought this meant she was a boy lol.) He's split pied because of the toenails and the white ring means he's split WF. But I don't see a red reflection in his eyes so I don't think he's split cinnamon (and if a girl he can't be split cinnamon.)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone and he's definitely gone through his first molt he's on the smaller size always has been breeder told me when I got him at 14 weeks he was on the small side and a year later he's now at 73 grams which is an improvement


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Hmm, not sure on him being a boy. He's gorgeous...but my cinnamon pearl hen will get weird spots of no pearling after and molt and the next molt there will be pearls there again (hubby thought this meant she was a boy lol.) He's split pied because of the toenails and the white ring means he's split WF. But I don't see a red reflection in his eyes so I don't think he's split cinnamon (and if a girl he can't be split cinnamon.)


Haha I always just assumed he was male since the breeder told me do although I know it's hard to tell when they're so young but either way I love his coloring


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Kronos is gorgeous!!!  Thanks for sharing his pics!!!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you  I agree he's a beauty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Kronos is adorable


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is a beautiful tiel!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Would Kronos be considered a normal pearl? ( been reading on the forum about lacewing pearl so beautiful) also he's split pied and can you tell if male or female (about 15 months)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Kronos looks like a normal pearl (no Lacewing) and if she's 15 months old, Kronos is a girl. The pearls would've been way more faded than that by now if a boy. And the tail feathers would be grey not yellow.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks roxy


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you going to start calling her Kronas? lol. Just kidding. Such a pretty bird.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha funny thing my husband came up with that my girls keep calling her Lilly Bobbi Joe hahaha


----------

